# Looking for HOBO dinner recipes



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been searching websites for some new ideas for hobo dinner (foil wrapped individual meals) but even sites that lists 100s of them end up being the same recipe over and over.. HB pattie, sliced potato, sliced carrot and diced onion only differance seems to be the seasoning... does anyone do anything new or unique?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

anything you can grill or oven, can be made into hobo meals ...


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

We usually do some sort of chicken this way. Chicken breast with a slick of barbeque sauce, then sliced potato, then sliced onion and sliced peppers. Or chicken breast on a bed of homemade stuffing, green beans, onions, etc. 

CTR's right. You can throw in just about anything; but I'll tell you, things like rice or pasta will dry out and get hard unless you make sure it's well covered with cheese, sauce, or something else.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

check out the reynold's aluminum site.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I used to do fish on the grill in foil. Sprinkle with Italian dressing add sliced onions and peppers and grill till done.

I've also done roast & the fixins in foil over an open fire - but that wouldn't be in individual foil wraps. Roast takes a long time over low coals so you would have to monitor it and add coals as you go.

Is this for camping or are you wanting to put hobo dinners up in the freezer?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Pork chop, bbq sauce, thinly sliced potato, carrots and onions.

Chicken breast, seasoned with lemon and garlic, thinly sliced potato, sweetcorn.

Breakfast links, and baked beans, served with a hunk of bread.

Salmon, seasoned with lemon and black pepper, add some bell peppers, mushrooms, thinly sliced squash. Yum~


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

bream with a pat of butter in the middle and thorougly spiced with fresh round black pepper. second packet = veggies, with a balsamic vinegar/olive oil season.

chicken breast, balsamic vinegar/olive oil, whole green beans and garlic

pork chop, spicy mustard, potatoes

sweet potatoes, butter, cinnamon sugar and salt

use your imagination and try it... you have very little to lose.

dawn


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Just about anything you can cook in the oven you can cook in a foil dinner. I like to do chicken with pineapple, bell pepper and onion. I marinate the chicken in soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger and pineapply juice first. Then I put everything in the foil, I triple foil cover it though, and bury it in the coals. Make some rice on the side and you've got a great tasting meal.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

NostalgicGranny said:


> I used to do fish on the grill in foil. Sprinkle with Italian dressing add sliced onions and peppers and grill till done.
> 
> I've also done roast & the fixins in foil over an open fire - but that wouldn't be in individual foil wraps. Roast takes a long time over low coals so you would have to monitor it and add coals as you go.
> 
> Is this for camping or are you wanting to put hobo dinners up in the freezer?


For right now it's just for fun with the kids.. giving them a variety of options for them to assemble individually and cook here are home but we are planning on camping in the spring and taking the T&T packets with us then.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Reynolds Wrap site has a lot of wonderful recipes using foil packages. Those Oven Bags also have great recipes included.


----------

